# Κάτι



## Tetina

Γεια σας, μια ερώτηση για τα νέα ελληνικά.

Έχω ένα θέμα με το "κάτι".... 
Όταν κανονικά θα έπρεπε να βάλω γενική αλλά χρησιμοποιώντας το "κάτι" δεν μπορώ (καθότι άκλιτη αντωνυμία) τι ταιριάζει να βάλω ???

Και επειδή έκανα τα απλά πολύπλοκα ιδού το παράδειγμα:

_Όταν το συναίσθημα χάνεται ο άνθρωπος νιώθει την απώλεια *κάτι* και προσπαθεί να ......._

Δεν θα ήθελα να βάλω "κάποιου" γιατί παραπέμπει σε έμψυχο και σκεφτόμουν το "τινός" αλλά δεν μου πολυαρέσει...

Τι λέτε ????


----------



## pavlo

Κατ' αρχήν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να ορίσεις τι είναι αυτό το _"κάτι" _διότι παραμένει ασαφές ακόμα και αν δεχθούμε την λαθεμένη σύνταξη, χρησιμοποιώντας για παράδειγμα "_την απώλεια κάποιου ΧΧΧ_". Στο παραδειγμα σου, αν κατανοώ σωστά αυτό που θέλεις να πεις, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να το παραλείψεις.
_Όταν το συναίσθημα χάνεται ο άνθρωπος νιώθει την απώλεια και προσπαθεί να ......._


----------



## anthodocheio

Ή αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να πεις "κάποια απώλεια". 

Πάντως μας λείπει κάτι για να είμαστε σίγουροι για το τι θέλεις να πεις (και, προσωπικά, αυτό το "κάτι" μέσα στην πρόταση με μπερδεύει...)


----------



## ireney

Εγώ πάλι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς :d (Δοξάστε με! χιχι) 

Επειδή φυσικά μπορεί να λέω μπαρούφες, _νομίζω_ ότι εννοείς "[...] ο άνθρωπος νιώθει ότι χάνει κάτι [...]" . Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα συμφωνήσω με το ανθοδοχείο μας, "κάποια απώλεια".


----------



## Vagabond

Ή απλά "_Όταν το συναίσθημα χάνεται ο άνθρωπος νιώθει την απώλεια κάτι και προσπαθεί να..."_

Ακόμα: "_Όταν το συναίσθημα χάνεται ο άνθρωπος νιώθει ότι κάτι (του) λείπει και προσπαθεί να..."_


----------



## anthodocheio

Vagabond said:


> Ακόμα: "_Όταν το συναίσθημα χάνεται ο άνθρωπος νιώθει ότι κάτι (του) λείπει και προσπαθεί να..."_


 
Το καλύτερο! by far...


----------



## Tetina

Ήρθα να προσδιορίσω την ερώτηση μου αλλά είδα οτι το καταλάβατε. 
Ναι, Ειρήνη αυτό εννοώ.
Και κατάλαβα οτι συμφωνείτε πως σε τέτοια περίπτωση -που γραμματικά θα έπρεπε να έχουμε γενική αλλά σημασιολογικά ταιριάζει μια άκλιτη αντωνυμία- το καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε εναλλακτικές συντάξεις, σωστά; 

Αφορμή ωστόσο για την ερώτηση ήταν ένα αγγλικό κείμενο και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την καλύτερη μετάφραση του *something*:

The loss of the eternal images is no light matter for the man in discernment...The discerning person knows and feels that _his psyche is disquieted by the loss *of something* that_ was a life-blood of his ancestors. 

Σύμφωνα με τις συμβουλές σας θα πρέπει να πω:
_...η ψυχή του βρίσκεται ταραχή/ανησυχία *από το γεγονός ότι έχει χάσει κάτι* που ..._


Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για την τυχόν ταλαιπωρία.


----------



## anthodocheio

Tetina said:


> Αφορμή ωστόσο για την ερώτηση ήταν ένα αγγλικό κείμενο και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την καλύτερη μετάφραση του *something*:
> 
> The loss of the eternal images is no light matter for the man in discernment...The discerning person knows and feels that _his psyche is disquieted by the loss *of something* that_ was a life-blood of his ancestors.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τις συμβουλές σας θα πρέπει να πω:
> _...η ψυχή του βρίσκεται ταραχή/ανησυχία *από το γεγονός ότι έχει χάσει κάτι* που ..._
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για την τυχόν ταλαιπωρία.


Όχι και ταλαιπωρία!

_...feels that his psyche is disquieted by the loss *of something* that was... _
_...νοιώθει ότι η ψυχή του είναι ανήσυχη από την απώλεια από κάτι που ήταν..._

Αυτή θεωρώ ότι είναι η μετάφραση. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η επανάληψη του "από". Τι θα έλεγες για το "κάποιου πράγματος"; 

_...είναι ανήσυχη λόγω της απώλειας κάποιου πράγματος που ήταν..._

Μάλλον και χωρίς το πρώτο "από" δε στέκεται καλά...__


----------



## Vagabond

Τι θα έλεγες για "[...] επειδή έχασε κάτι που [...]"..;


----------



## Tetina

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

Με το "απώλεια" είναι πιο ακριβής μετάφραση αλλά το "something" μετά δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα -αν και η πρόταση του Ανθοδοχείου δεν είναι άσχημη.
Το πιο απλό και σίγουρο είναι να ακολουθήσω την πρόταση της Vagabond ή κάτι παρόμοιο. 

Thanks again.


----------

